# Im spose to lay low



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Had a molar pulled this am, not suppose to do anything strenuous for a couple days. It felt so strange not doing any chores today!
Looked out while Bob was out there.
Mys Topline always greets me by rubbing her head on me & leaning into me, her way of hugging me.
She was standing out there going like "What? Where's the love?"
I opened the window. "Bob, would you please go back & give Topline some skritches?"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bummer! I had 3 pulled last week. I was supposed to be knocked out for it, but they couldn't accomplish that, so they just numbed it :lol:
They told me not to do anything for a few days, but I was doing chores in the morning and eating spaghetti that night. Doctors orders, pfft! What are those? 
I actually didn't even need anything for pain either, no tylenol or anything, it was overall a piece of cake!  
Poor Topline, you know she didnt get the same kind of scratches! She'll be very upset with you 

Did you get stitches or did they leave it open? I got stitches, so I think that's why mine went so well?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least it is done. I hate things that keep me from getting my work done.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bummer! I had 3 pulled last week. I was supposed to be knocked out for it, but they couldn't accomplish that, so they just numbed it :lol:
> They told me not to do anything for a few days, but I was doing chores in the morning and eating spaghetti that night. Doctors orders, pfft! What are those?
> I actually didn't even need anything for pain either, no tylenol or anything, it was overall a piece of cake!
> Poor Topline, you know she didnt get the same kind of scratches! She'll be very upset with you
> ...


 Three? Wow! Could they not knock you out cause of your hard head?:slapfloor:
But hey, ya gotta do what ya gotta do, theres some things we can get by with. 
I didn't need any pain killers but I have taken a couple of ibruprophen to keep the edge off just in case. No stitches.
It could have been avoided cause I do have periodontal disease & need to go for deep cleaning every four month but there was a couple years we had no insurance.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Feel better Nancy ! Tell me about not being able to do things !
Aww , poor Topline , she wuvs you  Thats so sweet !
She sounds just like my Dasha , she does the same thing 
Our goats gotta get their loving one way or another , even if we have to order…i mean ask….someone else to do it for us 
I'm sure she will give you extra hugs and you her when your feeling better  Its totally impossible to not do things even when we know better ! Don't lift anything heavier then a half gallon of milk with my right hand for three days……yeah , right , lolol.. Not when you have a farm and animals depending on you


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bummer! I had 3 pulled last week. I was supposed to be knocked out for it, but they couldn't accomplish that, so they just numbed it :lol:
> They told me not to do anything for a few days, but I was doing chores in the morning and eating spaghetti that night. Doctors orders, pfft! What are those?
> I actually didn't even need anything for pain either, no tylenol or anything, it was overall a piece of cake!
> Poor Topline, you know she didnt get the same kind of scratches! She'll be very upset with you
> ...


Lacie your a riot ! :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ouch, so sorry to hear this! I am so scared to have teeth pulled, yikes! I went through quite an ordeal when I was a teenager & having my wisdom teeth pulled, it was 2 months of pure misery! 1 tooth every 2 weeks, numbing meds & no stitches. Crazy.
That dentist ruined me with wanting to have work done regularly on my teeth 

I have 2 teeth that are issues. A molar on the top left side has a cavity under the filling. Either have to have a root canal or have it pulled. I want to have the root canal, just waiting until it bothers me enough. When the dentist told me a couple of years ago about it, I had no idea, I was so surprised because it had never bothered me. It's sensitive to cold/hot now, but still doesn't really bother me otherwise.
The last tooth on the bottom right got a crack in it a couple of years or so ago. So I went and had it fixed, they had to fill the whole tooth and build up one side. Tooth got infected about 6mo later, man that was painful! But since then it's been an on/off type of ache/pain. They said the nerve was probably dying in it, so after the new year I am going to have it checked again.

Nothing like tooth pain or knowing you need to have major work done, that is either expensive, or life altering <I am terrified of the thought of having a tooth pulled>.

I can't imagine the toll it would take on every day life, and chores.

BTW, my husband & kids have been feeding the goats for the past few weeks. This is sort of my downtime before kidding season starts. They keep looking at me wondering why I am not out there taking care of them lol. 
Of course they won't be happy with me today since I plan on trimming feet & cutting long hairs on the maiden preggos so I can see udder development. Yep, they will love me oh so much LOL!!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

One of my wisdom teeth are starting to come in. I can feel it and every once in a while it bothers me. I have an appt. to go talk to my dentist. So not looking forward to it!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I had to have my wisdom teeth pulled when I was 7 months pg. I absolutely HATE the dentist so was practicing my "go to a happy place and relax" technique for delivery....every time I got there the dentist would panic and yell "Are you ok???" LOL Sheesh....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are you feeling Nancy ? I let too much time pass without asking how your doing ! Sorry  Is your hubby giving extra skritches to Topline ? Bet she missed you  Hope your feeling better


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoosier you get that taken care of!!! Infection is the worst thing ever.
You wouldn't neglect your goats on any procedure that has to be done no matter how much they hate it so don't put it off!

Mine was bugging me off & on for a couple months.:veryangry: I was extremely depressed for no real reason outside the fact that I was fighting abcess & didn't really know it.
Normally she sends out for extractions but it was a piece of cake for both of us.
When it was time for it to come out I asked the assistant to hold my hand & recalled childbirth as an analogy, knowing it would be over.
She flushed out the pocket, sent me home with antibiotics & was my normal self after that.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to smoke, when I quit I started chewing ice cubes! Well, that cracked all the enamel (and let decay get into 
the teeth- over time) and to make a very long, painful story short, I had to have all the teeth pulled and now I have dentures.
I hate them. Get regular dental care and don't eat ice cubes! 

I sure hope that your extractions are feeling better! Tooth pain sure isn't fun- and it hits at the worst possible times!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Candice , you get yourself into the dentist . There are places that a lot of insurances cover where they put you out to have the work done.
I hope there is one close to you that takes your insurance. Your not alone being afraid of having any dental work , believe me , thats why there are these places. I shouldn't talk though , I'm well over due for my work that i need. I had a number of root canals , and need a few more , and most likely other major work. I have been putting it off , even though I've been warned by the dr. who did my last root canal , I'm going to have a lot of pain from the teeth that need it if i don't get them taken care of soon. The doctor who i have to go to with my insurance is a total jerk and I'm actually afraid to have him work in my mouth.
My husband likes him , but hasn't been to him in over five years at least , and he won't let me change to another , cause our insurance will only cover one dentist. But , on the up side , this jerk usually sends me out to have the major stuff done. Just imagine what it would be like sitting int he chair , not numbed up enough , having a your dentist swearing and cussing while working on you ……this is what it was like my last visit to him. He had a phone call that mustve really got him mad and i had to hear all about it while i lay there jumping out of my seat from the pain and him telling me that couldnt have hurt that much , lolol.
Thats my reason for not going back. Having to have the referral to go to a specialist has to come from this jerk. Im afraid to go back also because he may choose to do this root canal himself and thats going to be torture to say the least !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> I used to smoke, when I quit I started chewing ice cubes! Well, that cracked all the enamel (and let decay get into
> the teeth- over time) and to make a very long, painful story short, I had to have all the teeth pulled and now I have dentures.
> I hate them. Get regular dental care and don't eat ice cubes!
> 
> I sure hope that your extractions are feeling better! Tooth pain sure isn't fun- and it hits at the worst possible times!


Ouch , thats so sad  But , i must say , your still better off not smoking.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I got ruined on dentists when I was pregnant with twins. I went in for just a regular cleaning and I got the worst lady ever! She was so rude and mean, and she had the touch of dracula!!! She had me laying back way too far in the chair and I couldn't breathe hardly at all, I kept telling her I couldn't breathe and she wouldn't let me up, I kept passing out in the chair from lack of oxygen (I honestly believe that was why the twin was miscarried that week). And as far as the cleaning, she cut my gums up and tore them in several spots digging under them with the metal pick, I was bleeding all over the place and it hurt so bad, it was the worse experience ever, so I didn't go back for years, and years. And that caused a lot of problems, I had a couple cracked teeth that were beyond repair, so that's why I had three taken out.
The stitches from two of them fell out a long time ago, but the one on the top left in the very back, it's hanging on for dear life and it's bugging the heck out of me! :lol:
It keeps flying back to my tonsil area and gagging me, and I can't find sharp enough scissors to cut it shorter :ROFL: It'll fall out eventually, right? :lol: 
But I loooooove how professional the surgeon I went to was, to get the three taken out. He thoroughly answered all my questions, told me what was going to happen, I had no issues at all, no pain at all, it was a piece of cake!
When he was taking the first one out, he had the chisel and hammer because it was in a really weird position to just pull it. He hit the chisel once, and I must have winced a bit or something, because he immediately stopped and asked if I could still feel it. I said it wasn't quite numbed all the way yet, and he numbed it more, tested it again and proceeded once it was numb. 
All my other dentists would have just kept going :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It keeps flying back to my tonsil area and gagging me, and I can't find sharp enough scissors to cut it shorter :ROFL: It'll fall out eventually, right? :lol:
> 
> Lacie , your experience is one heckuva a horror story ! I have to apologize though&#8230;..this part had me rolling :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's really the worst! :lol: I keep trying to chew it shorter, but all it's done so far is fray and shed little suture threads and I keep thinking I have a hair in my mouth and then I have to remember that it's the little threads, and I did this to myself :doh: :lol:


----------

